# Why do kids do bomb threats?



## Khadijah

Hm, this is a question more related to non after highschool school. But i aint sure the right spot to put it. But since this is the most school related forum....Here goes....

I got 2 younger sisters , one jus graduated highschool the other one is in 7th grade. All thru the past few years they always get sent home cuz of bomb threats. And i see mad articles in the newspapers all over the place not just here about the same shit. it seems like bomb threats are the cool thing to do or somethin. Dont get it confused, I dont mean threats where kids actually intend to do somethin, i mean the empty threats that kids call from the pay phone at the bus stop before school, or write on the bathroom walls "U WILL ALL DIE" and kiddie shit like that.

Im just wondering...Why the hell do kids do this? i dont understand what gives them a idea to make a threat when they know that there is no bomb and dont plan to make one or plant one.

Plus its usually the popular kids, or just average messin around kids, not some outcast plotting-ass kid with evil intents, just some dumbass fuckin around. I been tryin to think it thru but  cannt really come up with much reasons.

....If they call it into a school dance or somethin, then everyone just has to leave the dance, so they dont get to go either and they screw themself.....
.....If they want attention, thats stupid cuz they are anonymously makin the threat, and the only way that they get attention is if they get caught which is what they are tryna avoid in the first place.....
.....They KNOW they will get in trouble for it, cuz the cops and teachers always figure it out without much thought at all. kids usually make it mad obvious and do a shitty job of not leavin evidence, etc....
....When they do it during exams, tests, etc, then they get out early but they just gotta re take the tests over again, prolly adding school days onto the end of the year, so that aint really gonna benefit them....
...The only thing i can think of, is they want to get out of school early for that day. but that seems like just one reasn and i cant really believe that every kid that makes a bomb threat got that in mind.

Last year, there was a bomb threat at my lil sis's school EVERY SINGLE WEEK for a month in a row, it was so stupid.....Does any of yall got any insight on this at all, or possibly suggestions where the thread should go?


----------



## New

I'll tell you why...cause some punk-ass kid wants to get the fuck outta school and pulls a bomb threat do they won't have to sit through 7 boring ass hours of lecturing and bullshit they don't wanna put up with...I always thought of it as a surprise break for the schools that got it...no one pulled that shit when I was in school...


----------



## xena

short answer- because kids want to miss school for a couple of hours.


i was in HS during the whole columbine incident, so there were a ton of threats and overreacting.  one of my friend jokingly said, "i'm just gonna blow up the school" or something to that effect.  totally joking about his tone and everything.  well, he got expelled.  no hearing or anything.  just expelled.

honestly, i think that schools take bomb threats a little TOO seriously now.  a local middle school had a false bomb threat last week, and they bussed all the kids out of there to sit at the curb a mile away for a few hours.  and what'd they find?  nothing!


----------



## sc4t

the schools almost HAVE to over-react.

if they don't, some asshole sues because his kid's life was supposedly in jeopardy.


----------



## Khadijah

Yea, i figured yall would say that and its the only shit i can come up wit too. But it just seems so damn stupid. When i was that age i wasnt that dumb, i would never consider doin some crap like that cuz it obviously just means that you get extra homework, gotta do another extra day of school at the end of the year, and a buncha crap that aint worth it. it also seems like after 5 of them you would notice that all the kids get caught and arrested and maybe after that you might think hey, they aint even lettin us outta school no more and these kids are all gettin punished, maybe that aint a great idea. but yet the kids keep doin it. I know..the verdict is "kids are stupid" right there with "the world is round" but shit....I jus thought maybe there was somethin i was missing


----------



## New

^You are missing something...that little voice in your that tells you that bomb threats would be a good idea. Its not a bad thing to mis, trust me.


----------



## AuraithX

If they do it after 11AM it counts as a full day of school and they don't need to add on a extra day at the end of the year.

My school used to get 2 or 3 a week for a few months solid. No one ever got caught.


----------



## Ravr

In my school, every year, they either do a bomb threat or pull the alarm during exams...

It costs  the university about  $ 12,000...


----------



## qwe

^the humor and relief (oops forgot to study) those pranks bring probably exceeds the $12,000

no one's ever done this at my school unfortunately, i wouldn't mind a surprise holiday


----------



## Elgr

It would suck to study your ass off for an exam and then have it moved to some inconvenient day.

It would suck much, much more to get busted calling in a bomb threat.


----------



## 9mmCensor

The power for a young child to yeild, in that they can subject hundreds or thousands of people to do something, because of the actions of a little insignificant child, must be incredibly intoxicating for people that like power.


----------



## jykkE

When I was in middle school a kid in the special class e-mailed his teacher a bomb threat from his email address from the library.

His email address was something along the lines of
ben<lastname>@aol.com

Needless to say he was gone.
Not quite sure what the reason was...but he was special and didn't need one i guess


----------



## ClubbinGuido

My friend did that to get out of an exam and I had another friend that had a friend make a call to 911 while he was getting pulled over to report that a cop got shot in order to avoid being busted for dope.  People do shit like that to get out of the shit they got themselves into.


----------



## JerryBlunted

when i was in high school (pre-columbine) we had exactly one bomb threat. i remember the day very well, i ended up hooking up with a cute girl i had been making eyes at for a couple months. a bunch of us went back to my house because both my parents were at work and had a little mini-party. it was great.

man, those were the days. i certainly wouldn't advocate trying that shit out nowadays though. as i recall, the kid who was responsible was expelled.


----------



## goatofthenever

We had a bomb threat everyday for a week. It was cool, everyday we could count on a two hour break. They finally traced the phone and found it was from a gas station, after that the kid stopped, but was never caught. Everyone loved it, and there was no make up day. Everyone wins.


----------



## Lady Chaos

I don't know why they do it, but some kid threatened to shoot everyone he could from our clock tower right after the thing at Virginia Tech. He didn't do it, thankfully, but I am still a little scared everytime I walk past that tower.


----------

